# Observations in everyday life.



## larifari (Sep 5, 2011)

We all find things in our lives that seem to be dead on, at least to us.

Such as:

Not all old people drive Buicks, but all Buicks are driven by old people.

Or:

I am always in the slowest lane in any check-out.

Or:

Pol Pot and Peter Pan were always the best of friends.

Chime in with your own observation, no matter how outrageous, or silly or ridiculous it might sound to others.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The hurried-er I go, the behind-er I get :lol:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Krummhorn said:


> The hurried-er I go, the behind-er I get :lol:


You are quite right!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Krummhorn said:


> The hurried-er I go, the behind-er I get :lol:


Hurry! Hurry! Don't be late!

Can't remember the rest.


----------



## larifari (Sep 5, 2011)

I have yet to see a Mercedes, BMW, Lincoln, Cadillac or Porsche (or any of those expensive cars that usually take up two parking spots, straddling the painted line) with working turn signals.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*My contribution*

All righty... here are some general observations- apologies if you're familiar with a few of them:

_Parkinson's Law:_ Work expands to the amount of time allotted for its completion.

_Hanlon's Razor:_ Avoid attributing to malice that which can be fully explained through stupidity.

_Chi_townPhilly's corollary to Hanlon's Razor_: Avoid attributing to stupidity 
that which be be fully explained through sloth.

_Chi_townPhilly's First Maxim Apropos Integrity:_ If you can be *bought*, you can be *sold*. 
(e.g.: to a higher bidder, down the river... etc.)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The postman always seems to arrive earlier if he's delivering bills rather than goodies.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> _Chi_townPhilly's First Maxim Apropos Integrity:_ If you can be *bought*, you can be *sold*.
> (e.g.: to a higher bidder, down the river... etc.)


Yeah; I'll buy that.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Some things I've noticed at my school of music:

In general, everyone's really nice. 

Some people seem to wear the same colors on the same days with each other. Unintentionally? We'll never know.

Occasionally, musicians like to "communicate" through the practice room walls. For ex. I practice Franck Flute sonata, I just happen to hear the cellist a door or 2 away start playing the exact same piece arranged for their instrument.  :lol:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

When I look in the mirror I still think I'm 29. But when I see a photo of myself I know I'm 50.

And everyone my age looks older than me!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

starthrower said:


> When I look in the mirror I still think I'm 29. But when I see a photo of myself I know I'm 50.
> 
> And everyone my age looks older than me!




The photo in my 'profile' was taken when I was 29. Looking in the mirror I see no resemblance - except for the movie star handsomeness, of course.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Shall we go look at some Buicks this weekend!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Occasionally, musicians like to "communicate" through the practice room walls. For ex. I practice Franck Flute sonata, I just happen to hear the cellist a door or 2 away start playing the exact same piece arranged for their instrument.  :lol:


That sounds like a cellist at my music school!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Things I have observed in my short time on this planet:

If you don't look like it says you should in the brochure, forget it.

If you don't want to jump through hoops to get stuck in a dead end job working for people you hate, forget it.

If you have interests than you deem more important than your appearance and bank account, forget it.

If you're a guy and you don't like doing "guy stuff", you are gay by default.

Intellectual and spiritual pursuits are pretentious, you should be in a factory or an office contributing to your community.

If your voice is low in pitch but not very deep, no one will listen to you when you talk, and generally they will talk over you as if you don't exist. Then when you draw attention to the fact that no one is listening to you, you are met with confused/offended looks and a chorus of "what the **** is your problem?"

...

You know, I wonder if I'm really socially inept or if I'm just surrounded by an incredible concentration of idiots. Or maybe I'm the one that's wrong; most people certainly seem to think so, and of course the popular opinion must be absolute fact.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Shall we go look at some Buicks this weekend!


I once owned a 1956 Roadmaster. It was... big.


----------



## larifari (Sep 5, 2011)

Hardly anything, ever, is as beautiful and satisfying as seeing the conductor of a symphony orchestra finally coming together with the musicians, after flapping his arms about, and delivering a glorious finale.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Things I have observed in my short time on this planet:
> 
> If you don't look like it says you should in the brochure, forget it.
> 
> ...


When you're 90, grow a very long white beard, wrap it around a tree, meditate all day and dispense such wisdom when you are approached.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm pretty much resolved to a life alone, so I guess that's a more productive way to spend my later years. I should stop smoking if I want to live to that age though.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Things I have observed in my short time on this planet:
> 
> If you don't look like it says you should in the brochure, forget it.
> 
> ...


An old one, but just in case -


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Things I have observed from my last semester at school:*

If it weren't for the last minute, nothing would ever get done.

Never put off until tomorrow what you can do the day after.

Never put off until tomorrow what you can avoid all together.

The sooner you fall behind, the more time you'll have to catch up.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Never trust anyone who could benefit from your defeat.

People are good by default until something they desire catches their eyes. 

Emotion can be the most decisive factor in life and can lead to historic triumphs or unforgettable failures.

If someone is not motivated than don't count on them to do a good job.

Thoughts come out more clearly and meaningfully on a staff than in a notebook.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Squirrels seem friendlier than most people.


----------

